

How to get funded with just a handshake - smanek
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milton_H._Erickson#The_Handshake_Induction

======
smanek
It's a bit of a joke, but also a bit of a testament to how deep our societal
conditioning is.

Here's an example:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZohpDS2aMc&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZohpDS2aMc&feature=related)

